# Alex Sandro



## juventino (4 Dicembre 2015)

Signori miei, l'estate scorsa abbiamo preso davvero un grandissimo terzino. Perplessità sui 26 milioni per un giocatore in scadenza nel 2016? Spazzate via. Perplessità sulla sue capacità difensive? Ora non esistono più. La fascia sinistra della Juventus è coperta almeno per i prossimi 5 anni.


----------



## Didaco (4 Dicembre 2015)

Noi invece la copriamo con De Sciglio per i prossimi 10 anni!!


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Dicembre 2015)

All'inizio mi sembrava un brocco, onestamente, ma nelle ultime partite si è sbloccato, stasera ha fatto bene.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (5 Dicembre 2015)

Questo è una bomba.

ma x chi lo conosceva già prima al porto non c'erano dubbi...


----------



## Jino (5 Dicembre 2015)

A me francamente ancora non convince del tutto, non a caso nelle partite che contano a giocare è ancora Evra.


----------



## Mou (7 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> A me francamente ancora non convince del tutto, non a caso nelle partite che contano a giocare è ancora Evra.



Col City migliore in campo...


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2015)

nel suo ruolo è un fenomeno, mi piace tantissimo, il miglior terzino della serie A


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2015)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Questo è una bomba.
> 
> ma x chi lo conosceva già prima al porto non c'erano dubbi...



concordo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Dicembre 2015)

Fa un mestiere molto diverso rispetto a De Sciglio\Abate\Antonelli, non sono paragonabili. Alex Sandro è un terzino per il calcio a 11


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2015)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Questo è una bomba.
> 
> *ma x chi lo conosceva già prima al porto non c'erano dubbi...*


Ricordo nitidamente quando dicevo che per me fosse tra i primi 5 terzini sx d'Europa. Evidentemente non ero ubriaco quando guardavo le partite del Porto.


----------



## Lollo interista (7 Dicembre 2015)

26 milioni mi sembravano troppi, ma effettivamente sta giocando decisamente bene, COMPLETO....tutt'altra qualità rispetto a Lichtcoso


----------

